# 2002 Knaus Traveller 708G 6Berth owners manual HELP



## Pixieboots (Mar 9, 2011)

I have recently purchased a 2002 Knaus Traveller 708G 6Berth. I can not get the heating system to work as I do not have any instructions or an operators manua.

Can anyone help me and advise where I would be able to obtain one.

Thanx


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

It might help if you could at least find out what make/model of heating system you have fitted. The same systems tend to be fitted to models by various different manufacturers so you might get a better response than relying on finding another Knaus Traveller owner.

Morph


----------



## TomH (Nov 19, 2010)

We've got a 708G and it has the Traum blown air heating. This means that it has the usual button on the boiler that releases the water and inhibits the hot water if it detects the temperature around the boiler is less than 8 decrees C, this does not effect the heating though.

PM me and I will do my best to send you some images of the relevant pages in the owners manual, which we have.

Good luck with it, we absolutely love ours.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

We have a 2002 motorhome with Truma heater but we have to make sure that the Truma tank is full before we switch on the water/heating. We can either have water on or water and heating, the heating will not work without the water being on. Takes a few minutes though for the blown air heating to come through.


----------



## Pixieboots (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your help, 

I have managed to get the owners manual sorted and am now getting to grips with the system. Though I found out it isn't the heating info I needed but the Electrolux Dometic Air conditioning (as well as replacing the shower/head etc. Its needing some work done but I am at this moment finding my way around the internet sites to find info for these things, mind u it hasn't stopped us from using it.


----------



## Markus123 (May 16, 2014)

Hi Also looking for a manual in English if anyone can help? Thanks.


----------



## Markus123 (May 16, 2014)

Sorry let elaborate, im trying to get access to the fresh water tank, having problems with water leaking out of the top of the tank when the pump is switched on..


----------

